# Rancilio Silvia Spring clip



## Mavis (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi guys,

Just recieved my 2nd hand Silvia and realised that the portafilter is missing it's spring clip. Was wondering if any clip can be used as bella berista are selling a clip for an e52 machine. If not does anyone know of where I could obtain one from?

Thanks


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes - any spring clip for a 57-58mm PF can be used. They're available either thin or thick wire....(I think Rancilio PFs use thick ones)


----------



## Mavis (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the advice espressotechno


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

Drury in London sell quite a few "User Changeable" parts for Rancilio machines. Dunno if they are thin or thick but they definitely work as I replaced mine a few years ago.


----------

